# tv kioto lcd 7" se prende y se apaga



## Fernando Arenas Reyes (Mar 17, 2008)

Hola a todos, ojala estén bien, soy nuevo y tengo una duda, tengo un tv lcd kioto de 7" que prende se ve el logo y se apaga, osea prende y se apaga, yo pienso que puede ser un condensador, pero no estoy seguro, si ustedes me pueden ayudar se los agrade seria mucho, de antemano muchisimas gracias


----------



## zopilote (Mar 18, 2008)

Tienes que darnos una descripcion mas adecuada, no solo se apaga?. Se apaga la TV completamente, o hay audio  cuando sintonizas?.


----------



## Fernando Arenas Reyes (Mar 18, 2008)

se apaga completamente, pero al cabo de un o 2 segundos vuelbe a prender y asi esta todo el rato


----------

